

Can you be a good geek and a good dad? - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/geek-dad/

======
mijustin
I'd be interested in hearing from other dads: how do you balance tech and your
role as a dad? How do you "turn off" tech, so that you can be more present
with your kids?

